# Review and Giveaway: Carson's Collected Writings on Scripture



## FenderPriest (Oct 13, 2010)

I put a review up of D.A. Carson's latest book, Collected Writings on Scripture, up today at my blog. There's also a giveaway over the next day for those who're interested.

Review and Giveaway: Collected Writings on Scripture


----------

